# National Capital Orchid Society's 66th Annual Show, Sale and Workshops



## Linus_Cello (Sep 17, 2013)

National Capital Orchid Society's 66th Annual Show, Sale and Workshops

October 12 to 14, 2013 at U.S. National Arboretum features NCOS “66th Annual ORCHID EXTRAVANGAZA!”

Washington, DC--The National Capital Orchid Society (NCOS), in partnership with the U.S. National Arboretum, will present its 66th Annual Orchid Show and Sale on Columbus Day weekend on Columbus Day weekend (Saturday through Monday, October 12-14) on the Arboretum grounds (3501 New York Avenue, NE, Washington, DC 20002). This Show, one of the largest juried shows on the East Coast, will enthrall orchid enthusiasts and admirers this year with displays highlighting thousands of rare and exotic blooms. Admission is free.

The 2013 Orchid Show, featuring juried exhibits presented by orchid growers from around the United States, will be on display in the Arboretum’s main auditorium. Exhibitors and members of the Society will be on hand to answer questions and share their knowledge of orchid horticultural and design principles used in creating the orchid displays and growing healthy orchids. Visitors may view the exhibits from 10:00 am to 5:00 pm on Saturday, October 12 and Sunday, October 13, and from 10:00 am to 3:00 pm on Monday, October 14. 

The huge sales tent, offering thousands of orchids, supplies, and accessories from a variety of vendors, will be open on Saturday from 9 to 5; Sunday 10 to 5 and Monday 10 to 3. This annual sale offers both expert orchid enthusiasts and novices the opportunity to obtain high quality orchids at reasonable prices.

Other elements of the Show include a series of free lectures and demonstrations designed for new as well as experienced orchid enthusiasts. Complete Show information including the lecture/demonstration schedule and directions can be found on the National Capital Orchid Society’s web site ncos.us or on the National Arboretum’s web site www.usna.usda.gov.

The National Capital Orchid Society, established in 1947, supports Orchid culture and conservation. The Society also fosters interest in orchids through monthly lectures, educational programs, newsletters and shows throughout the East Coast. For more information on the NCOS, visit its web site at ncos.us.

The National Arboretum was established by an Act of Congress in 1927 and is located in Northeast Washington, DC. The Arboretum is administered by the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Agricultural Research Service. Its mission is to serve the public need for scientific research, education, and gardens that conserve and showcase plants to enhance the environment.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 27, 2013)

The tax rate for DC will decrease from 6 to 5.75% Oct 1. More money to buy orchids!


----------



## abax (Sep 27, 2013)

This show sounds wonderful. Anyone offering to do personal shopping?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2013)

Is that an offer Eric or just a statement of fact?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2013)

This is the first I've heard of a juried orchid show. One would assume it will be lots better than a regular show?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2013)

I think that means ribbon judging as well as AOS judging. Not that the plants are judged before they can be exhibited. But that would be interesting...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

abax said:


> Is that an offer Eric or just a statement of fact?


Both, depending on your wishlist and my budget. 




SlipperFan said:


> I think that means ribbon judging as well as AOS judging. Not that the plants are judged before they can be exhibited. But that would be interesting...



Judges can pick out plants from exhibit that they think will win awards also but if the owner doesnt want to pay for an award it can be a waster of time. Most shows on the Northeast are AOS judged as far as I know.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 2, 2013)

I am taking off work on that Friday for Judging. I will let you know how it is and try to take some pictures. I am dying to use the new Cannon I got.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

See you there.


----------



## Jayfar (Oct 3, 2013)

Do they have an alternate venue lined up in case the gummint shutdown isn't resolved by then? Currently, the Arboretum's website isn't responding, btw.

http://wamu.org/news/13/10/01/shutdown_has_outsize_impact_on_dc_parks_and_playgrounds


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm hoping "The Mess" will be resolved soon and the event wont have to be cancelled!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 4, 2013)

Announcement! The NCOS fall show and sale, originally scheduled for presentation at the National Arboretum, on October 12th to 14th has been moved (due to the expected continuing government shutdown; the Arboretum is a federal facility) to Behnke Nursery 11300 Baltimore Avenue, Beltsville MD.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2013)

Heck, now I can't take the bus there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2013)

The new location is where the Paph Forum has been held the last couple of years. (15 minutes from the Arboretum, just off the beltway US-1)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 7, 2013)

Updated info at the website:
http://ncos.us/ncos/fallshow.htm


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

How hard is it to get there from Washington, Union Station?


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 9, 2013)

Eric, you know I am in the coner of maryland by Delaware. Let me know if you need a ride from one of the stations or something.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

So far it seems I will take the Megabus to DC, then the Metros and a bus to Behnke's.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 10, 2013)

Megabus, that sounds like a big bus. It could also be half the title of a movie on the sci-fi channel "megabus vs. sharknado"


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2013)

I actually watched part of Sharknado!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok. I took the 1 AM bus from NYC, 2 metro liines, and a transit bus and made it to judging on time, despite the rains! I will post photos when I get back to NYC. I saw Cheyenne, Linus, and a few other STF'rs. I pick up a couple Restrepias, a Paph, and a Phrag in bloom/bud. Unfortunately after I paid for my plants and was running to make my ride, I saw a schlimii hybrid I wanted across from the cash register Linus was working.  Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for coming Eric and Cheyenne. The greenhouses are warm and dry. Please come see the show (and sales).

(In the spirit of Trithor's "modesty," I put in a 3-plant exhibit for a last minute cancellation- 2 paphs and 1 mini-catt; as a slipper specialist, I was shocked to win best mini-catt in show rosette... who'd a thunk it?)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2013)

SOrry for the delay. This is a nice Asco. Irene Dobkin type Phal. I need to get one



























There were many Habenarias being sold as erichmichelii that are obviously hybrids with carnea, this is a true one.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice Spathoglottis hybrid foliage.


















My judging group. Phrag-maven Barbara Tischerman on the upper right.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2013)

]
THanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

Linus, if the vendor across the entry door from the cash register (i.e. to your right as you work) still has that one Phrag (looks like a schlimii hybrid) please pick it up for me and I'll pay you for it, thanks!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ok. I took the 1 AM bus from NYC, 2 metro liines, and a transit bus and made it to judging on time, despite the rains!



Good god! That is an effort!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like a great show!


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 13, 2013)

You have a pick of the Maryland exhibit? I want to see how much the butchered that Cymbidium between the past two shows.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

That's most of the decent photos. If it's not here then , no, sorry.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Linus, if the vendor across the entry door from the cash register (i.e. to your right as you work) still has that one Phrag (looks like a schlimii hybrid) please pick it up for me and I'll pay you for it, thanks!



Sorry, it was sold Saturday morning.
Thanks for posting the pics! (But where's the pic of my exhibit? :wink: )


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> .. (But where's the pic of my exhibit? :wink: )



Where's that Phrag! :evil:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Where's that Phrag! :evil:



I didn't buy it. But someone wanted to by the white paph in my exhibit (or a division of it).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2013)

I was just kidding. I don't think I got all of the exhibits as I was rushed. Next time let me know which exhibit you're in and I'll photo it.


----------

